# WtB lot



## TxAgAngler (May 19, 2010)

Looking for an unrestricted lot in POC or near by. Possibly with utilities to build a pad for a camper and eventual barndo…

Preference is POC, will consider Rock Port area, matagorda area and Mustang Island area. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

Good luck sir, looking to do the same in POC haven't had much luck. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------

